
Massive Sulcata tortoises have become a popular American family pet - benbreen
https://www.buzzfeed.com/catferguson/a-reptile-dysfunction
======
throwanem
I can think of one way to dissuade irresponsibly breeding them for the pet
trade, but it'll only work if they taste good.

(As you downvote, consider: what the hell _else_ is there to do with a bunch
of surplus 100- to 200-pound tortoises jettisoned by people who didn't put
enough forethought into their choice of pet?)

